# FYI: Smokin with green Wild Cherry



## silverwolf636 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd drop this little bit of info that I just tested out of curiosity. 
I read a recipe in the local paper from a guy who owns a rib restaraunt.  He gave his recipe then he said that he uses green wood.  

I made up some cajun burgers actually 3/4 burger and 1/4 sausage, big thick ones, and smoked them. I used green wild cherry that I picked up about a month ago from a very freshly cut tree.  It was pieces that were 6-8 inches in diameter and I split them in quarters last sunday. 
There was a little heavy smoke when I would throw them in but a few minutes later I had very nice tbs (thin blue smoke) coming out.  And another thing is it didn't take much to hold a 300 degree temp.  The flavor was very good, nothing harsh and the smoke flavor didn't come close to being the dominating flavor.  
Just thought I'd pass this along to ya'all.  I do want to add this though, I haven't tried any other green wood so I can't tell you if it will work with other woods.


----------



## eman (Jul 15, 2009)

Never have tried green wood.
 Allways heard it would cause  bad ju ju.
 What made the burgers cajun burgers???


----------



## gnubee (Jul 15, 2009)

The only wood I have used green was green alder. It was the only wood People used for smoking salmon in the Queen Charlottes. The flavour is unique and perfect for salmon, halibut and trout. I even smoked some crab meat with good success. Never tried green cherry tho I have some.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 16, 2009)

When I smashed and formed the burgers I mixed up cajun rub with them. Everyone here loves em.  It's takes me bout an hour to smokem at about 300 deg.


----------

